# SOUTH LONDON - Inner South East



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Inner South East London*
Most areas in this region are usually avoided by tourists and most outsiders. 
Certain areas in this part of London are synonymous with crime and urban decay, giving the region a somewhat bad reputation.
These photos were all taken during the past few weeks in South London. 
The map below shows the three boroughs of inner South East London: Southwark, Lewisham and Greenwich.













*Zipping along The Vista*
A father takes his two children for a ride in the Kidbrooke/Eltham area.
South East London has relatively dense tree-cover.












*Goldsmiths, University of London*
The Ben Pimlott Building, on the Goldsmiths campus located in New Cross SE14. 
The college specializes in the creative arts, with alumni including artist Damien Hirst.











*Woodpecker Estate*
The main tower block of the Woodpecker Estate in New Cross.
The estate is nicknamed 'Ghetto', and is home to the 'Ghetto Boys' street-gang. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghetto_boys











*The two faces of New Cross*
Decay comes face to face with modern architecture in New Cross.
New Cross is a district of two halves; large leafy houses south of the main road, and notorious housing estates north of it.











*Shopfronts*
.... by Goldsmiths College.












*Aylesbury Estate*
This housing estate is the largest of its kind in Europe. This picture only shows a portion of the housing project. 
It was where Tony Blair made his first speech as Prime Minister in 1997, after winning the electoin.
As with many of the South London housing estates, its demolition is planned, with a new mixed-community development poised to replace it.





















*Old & New*
Victorian terraces, a primary school (elementary school), and tower blocks of the Browning Estate all in close proximity.
Walworth SE17.












*Elephant & Castle*
Taken from the Heygate Estate, which is soon to be demolished.
This area is in the early stages of a £1billion redevelopment.












*Lewisham*
Two bus stops in Lewisham, outside the police station (which is off to the left).











*Deserted High Street*
Lewisham High Street on a Sunday evening. 
The church tower is from the St Saviour & SS John Baptist and Evangelist church, which dates back to the late 19th Century.












*England's next football heroes?*
Many top footballers come from humble beginnings, such as these children playing in Walworth.
Perhaps I'm looking at the next England football star!












*North Peckham*
People enjoying an uncharacteristically warm spring day.
They are overlooked by the Gloucster Grove block of the North Peckham Estate.
This estate is one of the most notorious in the country, and is home to the Peckham Boys street-gang. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peckham_Boys












*Jammin*
Two guys jamming on the Ferrier Estate in Kidbrooke SE3.
Ferrier, like Aylesbury Estate, is to be replaced with a new mixed-community development.












*Elephant & Castle*
Chinese or Latin American food? Take your pic!
Perhaps the strangest place-name in London.












*Mr. Ice Cream Man*
Kids queuing to purchase ice cream.
The block in the background is the Wendover Block of the Aylesbury Estate. 












*Chacarilla Campeon*
My Spanish is non-existent, but I believe that this team has won the Sunday Football league that plays every weekend in Burgess Park.












*Strata*
The tower under construction to the right is soon to be the tallest building in South London.
Strata, a residential development, may spur the regeneration of the Elephant & Castle area.












... hope you enjoyed! :cheers:


----------



## aclifford (Jan 22, 2007)

Very interesting, thanks for that :cheers:


----------



## pingyao (Jun 21, 2007)

Good photos, nice to see my local area in the forum for a change.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice photos. It's nice to see the parts of London that the tourists don't see or visit.


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, I not dare saying "nice" but I always find this kind of area interesting...especially the Aylesbury Estate, it's wicked!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and nice photos indeed; thanks a lot kay:


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

ahh home, great set SE9...

...but where was woolwich (SE18) and SE9, the true jewels in the crown, although tbf why would you want to show the world eltham... 

Was an attempted murder in woolwich town centre today btw, great place!!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

This is great, that first pic is what I would have put on the National Geographic spread of this exotic, unknown corner of the world (Here be Dragons!). I live on a Woolwich estate, its pretty quiet strangely, I almost miss Peckham.


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Great set of photos there, love seeing gritty areas, hope you make more photos soon


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Great photos! The estates in your photos don't look half as bad as I remember them when I first saw them.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

bigbossman said:


> ahh home, great set SE9...
> 
> ...but where was woolwich (SE18) and SE9, the true jewels in the crown, although tbf why would you want to show the world eltham...
> 
> Was an attempted murder in woolwich town centre today btw, great place!!


Ahh I should have included Woolwich...
Maybe in the next installment 

South East London making the press for the right & wrong reasons, depending on whether you read the _New York Times_ or the British press!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

That was interesting, not least the narrative. SE London is perhaps the least familiar part of London to me... never actually made it there with a camera (if not count the central areas of Greenwich). Those estates look freaky (Aylesbury Estate in particular). Didn't know that such massive concrete housing projects even existed in London.


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for these pics :cheers:,like pingyao said, It's nice to see where I'm living on ssc :banana: , As for the deserted Lewisham highstreet it's usualy packed with people and buses during the week.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

What a bad urban planning on this picture!!

Reminds me a prison. Some buildings are like the walls, others the pavilions.


----------

